# Billing with Lidocaine/Marcaine: Help Wanted



## mamador2 (Oct 19, 2015)

Okay, so I know the general rule now is don't report lidocaine and marcaine with the bursa injections, BUT...what about when one is used as an anesthesia and the other is part of the medicine actually used for the pain relief factor? In this case the provider used lidocaine to anesthetize and marcaine, kenalog and decadron for the pain. Let me know, still new to the world of coding, somewhat. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 19, 2015)

You wouldn't bill lidocaine as anesthesia with an excision of a cyst so i don't see why you could here either. Local anesthetic is not separately reimbursable from the surgical procedure (or injection procedure)


----------

